# Does this look like a true GSD?



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Take a look. You tell me. Does that look like a true GSD? 
The dog evidently has GSD there. It's obvious but I'm not quite sure if this one is likely all GSD, or a mix, if so, with what? 

The dog is 9 months old. Currently 66 pounds (I'm told). Male. Good temperament. Good with kids + other dogs. The owner says that the dog is a GSD and both parents were SD's but not registered. The dog owner is not the breeder. 

I just haven't seen the dog in person yet. I could probably tell if the dog is a full GSD in person. From pics at this stage, I'm not quite sure. 

If this dog is full GSD, what sort of lines do you think are in there? Those feet and legs are substantial. Nice through the back. I like the confident look. Seems like potentially a good temperament may be there. 

What do you all think?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why are you questioning? The dog is a GSD. I don't see anything else there. Dogs are the most diverse of species, from 4 pounds to 260+ pounds and every color and shape. GSDs are also very divers. The above dog can be some type of working line dog, but it can also be a mixture of lines, and the outcomes are infinite, in shape, in size, in temperament. 66 pounds for a 9 month old GSD is not outside the ball park.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The variations in structure between the different lines of GSD are so great that they could almost be considered different breeds. 

He looks full GSD to me. Given his colour and what I can see of his structure, I'd guess he's more working lines than anything else. But then, most BYB dogs don't have the extremes that showline breeders tend to go for.

I've had some BYB rescues that were VERY nice dogs in terms of temperament, so I wouldn't hold that against him. My first hearing ear service dog was from a backyard breeder, and I couldn't have asked for a better dog, though I certainly didn't get his as a potential service dog! I just wanted to rescue him from life on the end of an 8 foot chain!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks like a gsd. Perhaps a mix of lines. The structures in lines and even within each line vary. All lines are capable of balanced dogs and extremes. He looks like a bicolor as I assume that is what’s throwing you off - the color. Gsds not only come in Black and Tan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I concur, looks full GSD and a handsome one at that. Let us know when you bring him home.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks full GSD to me, but definitely some American GSD in him.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is a looker! Without knowing his pedigree you will never know for sure. He looks nice though. You'll have to see his temperament in person. 

Are you thinking of getting him? Why is the owner selling or rehoming in? What are your expectations for this dog? If both of his parents were SDs what tasks were they trained to do? Can you meet either or both parents? 

Sorry for the questions but if you are asking because you want this dog for a SD or something, there is a lot more to whether or not they look full GSD, an important question is do they act full GSD


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Yes I think so and SUPER handsome. Love his colors.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks! Just wanted educated feedback. 

I'm only on the surface familiar with various GSD lines like East German, Czech, on and on but my knowledge is not experienced enough with this breed to know how various GSD puppies are supposed to look at 9 months. I can eye an adult GSD. It doesn't matter but in my case, I want to have a better idea in case the owner that's seeking a rehome decides to ask for some sort of inflated price. If that happens, no matter how much I like the dog, I will walk away. Seems awful of me but the numbers of GSD's (and all dogs!) being essentially mass produced is staggering. it's horribly sad. There's (unfortunately) plenty of GSD's at actual GSD rescues here. I've seen three fly in and out of a local shelter in Knoxville in the past two weeks. I couldn't even get there in time to look at any of the dogs. I can wait to get a dog from a reputable breeder. Reputable doesn't mean someone only touting AKC reg. on their dogs. Ha, nope (pedigrees are merely a tool for the breeder to analyze traits in lineage + keep record). I want those OFA clearances on hips and elbows at the least. Eye clearances too. I want to know the lifespans of their dogs, on and on. They better be doing something to test their dogs like schutzhund work, or whatever the breeder's interests may be. What traits are they aiming to preserve? That matters. 

I will say that my dogs? I've always got them as adults. With GSD's I really have no idea what they're supposed to look like as they go through their puppy phase. I do know a bit about temperament testing of puppies in general. Feeding is something of importance too, but that's for another forum thread. 

There's a TON of GSD's in need of rehoming because people realize they're a lot of work (exercise needs at the least). I've had to pass up on several already that had aggression issues. I could deal with it, but I'd rather not. I just happened to see this dog thinking oh, he's got a good look overall which may indicate he's relatively healthy + he's got a good look in the eye (relaxed, confident expression). Since he seems to have a good temperament to boot, that's tempting me. 

I will say my huge worries are the lack of health clearances on hips, elbows, eyes, and all that usual stuff. I know of hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, pannus, degenerative myelopathy, and GSD's higher risk of cardiac issues. Of course this isn't a dog from a reputable breeder. It's just a chance/all risk. Yikes! I hope he's healthy. I'd really enjoy a breather for a year or so here without having to pay thousands of dollars on vet bills, which I went through recently having lost my GSD of 13+ years this past May, then losing my nearly 17 year old Lab in July. I had two incredibly good dogs. Both were just my destiny. Neither one was scrutinized when I got them but wow, they were super healthy up until the very end for both of them. I have years of blood work to prove they were healthy over each one's lifetime. I have all of their diagnostic imaging of joints. Both had to be put to sleep due to advancing arthritis. Laser therapy, fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin, probiotics, good food, NSAID's, gabapentin/tramadol, Adequan injections, and acupuncture + swimming/massage were not working anymore. We really need greater research focused on eliminating arthritis! It's as negative a diagnosis as cancer. But, I realize dogs, like us, can't live forever, and my dogs lived a LONG time in good health. Strange that they went over the Rainbow Bridge at the same time. You know, your house becomes bizarrely quiet. 

Not looking for a show dog, nope. But, I sure as heck want functional conformation + a healthy dog. In fact let's skip the American show lines. That extreme angulation look = quirky/greater joint stress. I prefer the working line GSD's. That's what my last (and only) GSD happened to be. She had a build like this one in the pictures except she was more of a sable color. She weighed approximately 90 pounds. She had a great temperament. 

I think that's ample info from me here. I'm not a newbie by any means with dogs. I know a good bit about GSD's, but I wouldn't call myself highly experienced with this breed just because I had one for 13+ years. I am more experienced with Retrievers. Really, horses are my game. I can select/train Thoroughbreds off the track for eventing. I know pedigrees in that realm very well. It's either that or your variety of sport horse warmbloods. I know a good one when I see one. With GSD's, I prefer second and third opinions here. 

That was probably too much information, but I thought I'd just spit it all out here so you have an idea of my background and thoughts here.

I so so so appreciate the feedback here. Thanks!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Why is the owner rehoming the dog? I would want details on that rather than worry about lines.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Pet insurance could be an option if you like the dog's temperment but are worried about health issues arising later. I've never used pet insurance for any of my dogs, and don't know what the process of getting approval would look like for an adult dog, but if he has no pre-existing conditions, it might be a possibility. Others would likely offer you better advice than me on pet insurance. Sorry about the loss of your previous GSD and Lab. That is never easy, especially losing them around the same time. I hope you find the perfect new dog or puppy for your family. The dog pictured sure looks like a GSD to me. Keep us updated.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Owner is pregnant. She says she simply can't keep the dog. I should ask where she got him. Maybe I can find the original people that had the parents of this dog. She said there were six siblings. He has no registration. I have no idea if the parents are registered either. The owner is about an hour away from my location so, I haven't seen the dog in person yet. 

I just want to be prepared in case the owner decides to swing a silly inflated "rehoming" fee. Nope, won't do that at all. I know I can easily support a GSD rescue by giving them $300 - 500 for a dog which really barely covers expenses the rescue pays for vaccines, spay/neuter, and their efforts. Rescues are often more honest to get the dog into a proper home. Also, I actually have four other options as far as finding GSD rehomes in my area that I might like. 

If the owner is serious about a high quality forever home, I am certainly it. I have a nearly 3 acre fenced property for dogs. I've got vet references too.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I say full GSD, beautifully marked bicolor. I used to have one like that, nondescript lines, and one of the best dogs I ever owned.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if you like the dog, pay the rehoming fee. The fee is a way for the owner to make sure the pup isn't going to used in a lab or for dog fighting.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you are after a certain line with all the health testing titles then best to go to a breeder.I say the same if you like the dogs pay a fee. You will not know the lines of the dogs and certainly can be mixed lines.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I've always thought GSDs ( more so the males ) have a distinctive and unique to the breed head profile particularly their muzzle...that 4th pic tells me he's 100%....


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm not entirely against a rehoming fee, just not an inflated price that is often a breeder that's an imposter rehome case. Like if the price is $600? Nope. $150 sure. Really if I was rehoming (never have done that in my life!), I would prefer the person taking the dog put the money towards the dog's future care like a vet visit. I would require updates for awhile without getting too nosy. 

Thanks for all this feedback.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If the dog is healthy and has some training even $600 is reasonable. They have put more than that into shots and vet visits and care. A rescue group charges $500 or more for a young dog with no knowledge of history or pedigree.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I’m assuming you are browsing via something like craigslist? If so, I also would not pay anywhere near $600. Expenses or not, they’re the ones needing to rehome their dog for one reason or another. Why would someone pay $600 (or abouts) for a 9 month old unregistered, albeit handsome dog, when for the same price they could buy a BYB registered puppy? Not saying that you would, but the majority browsing the ads just may. At nine months is when pups start exiting the cute phase into trying teenagers and the market so to speak isn’t there. If you are concerned about a fee, I would ask in advance before making the trip to save yourself some potential wasted effort.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Atomic, exactly! 
Believe it or not, I've just recently learned that my area is FLOODED with German Shepherd rehomes. They're actually rehomes, not breeders just getting rid of puppies (sadly I'm seeing tons of ads like that on Craigslist for BYB GSD's --- yikes!). I have about seven dogs I could potentially take right now. That's overwhelming, no? 

The dogs I've found are either a rehome by owner situation or at a rescue. 

Okay here's my wordy descriptions of FOUR dogs I can get: 

Dog 1: 
I've just been offered (for FREE) one neutered 4 yr old GSD that's registered (so we know his history). He's in good health. The owner is seeking a rehome because he lives in a subdivision with obnoxious neighbor kids bugging his dogs over their fence (their parents won't put a stop to it). He's got two GSD's, and wants to keep his female at home. She's not any trouble. His male GSD is a bit domineering but I've seen him at a dog park. This dog was fine with every dog there, even the little toy-size ones. Kids were in the dog park, and this male GSD interacted with them perfectly fine. Geez, this guy must have some horrible neighbor kids! I like this dog. My only issue is that when I saw the dog with the owner, this dog appears very bonded to his owner + the girl dog that's there. He's not that interested in people. This dog is evidently healthy and GORGEOUS! Really, truly. But he's really aloof-like with people. He doesn't really care to interact with any people other than his owner and his buddy, the girl GSD that he's known since he was born. I wonder if this dog would easily rehome or not? I've had dogs that are strays, and they bond easily to a new home. Puppies are always easy to move to a new home. I've never done a rehome with a dog that is coming from an IDEAL situation. This dog LOVES his home. I highly doubt he wants to leave it. The dog's owner is EXCELLENT too. Top notch. There's no rehoming fee. I live 15 minutes away from this guy. I'm just worried this guy might honestly give his dog to me, then 6 months later want him back. Just a feeling here, not sure. Still, this dog's owner is EXCELLENT. He asked for references, does a home check, the whole deal. 

I now have PLENTY of options.......

Dog 2: 
I just checked out another dog that's being rehomed because the owner literally cannot exercise his dog. It's a couple here. The man said he has bad arthritis in his knees. They do not have a fence. This dog is 15 months old. They did a ton of work with the dog as a puppy since she fell out of a car window during rush hour on a parkway, breaking her pelvis. They paid to have it fixed, and the dog even went through post-op physical therapy. That's pretty good of them! They had to do all that crate rest. That's tough! This dog has an excellent temperament. She's already had some formal training. I'd say this girl would be a great family dog. IMO, good with older kids. She is jumpy and mouthy, but she's safe/friendly as can be. They're asking $400 for her. She has been spayed. Honestly in their case, given all the bills they've had here, I think that's fair. From what I saw of the dog, she has likely recovered. She's hyper- high energy. But after a good run, she does chill out. She has a potentially happy velcro temperament. She loves to chase a ball. German Shepherd Retriever???? Ha ha. Loves people! I loved this one's temperament. She's a love bug. She will be an EASY rehome. She's not that attached to these people. In fact, she kept following me around the entire place. 

Dog 3 (this is the one with that's black with brown points): 
I went to see the 9 month old dog that launched my original question. Honestly, I cannot tell if he's 100% GSD, or if he's got a bit of a mix of who knows what tossed into his genetics. He's owned by someone that's maybe 20 yrs old that became accidentally pregnant. The place reeked of cigarette smoke. It's clear as day that they cannot afford this dog. I hope they listened to me when I said please don't let him play with cat toys. If he swallows them, omg, that's a huge risk! There's no way they can afford a surgery to remove an object from their dog's intestines! They got him from who the heck knows where, last year. However, the dog is ADORABLE and yeah, handsome as is. He's got massive legs/feet. He's pretty big right now. He looks like most adult size GSD's and oh he's 9 months. It's true, the owner has the info of the day he was born. Well I'll believe what they tell me, it's not in writing. He's got kind of short ears to me. Again, trust me he's handsome as is, but they want $400 firm for this dog. I'm like, you must be kidding? This is their first ever GSD. The poor dog was using the bathroom toilet bowl as a water dish. I wouldn't say they're abusing him, but let me just say they're broke. Honestly, I wouldn't mind nabbing the dog, handing them $400 (because they need it), and high tailing it outta there so this dog can get the good life. He is rather uncivilized at the moment but I can work on this easily. He surely scratched my arms up. Super mouthy, and jumps all over people. No big deal. I can fix that. Great recall outside. They have no fence/next to busy road. He doesn't run off, nor chase neighbor's chickens which he can clearly see. Huge stride. He will, lol, run right AT you, lol. I'm like ummm, I should be wearing a BITE SLEEVE, lol. This guy needs an EXPERIENCED HOME. He's friendly, but he does exhibit a bit of a dominant side, nothing negative. He's like a small horse with teeth, lol. He has some white/brown on the front chest (yeah that's normal). Some straggly longish hair on his neck area is present (He's still handsome!!!). His nose is a bit shorter than I'm use to seeing on GSD's. I'm mentioning this because I think okay, these clueless people are wanting someone to buy a dog from them? Noooooo. I can go to a rescue, pay $300 for a spayed/neutered GSD. I can easily find AKC registered puppies from a byb situation for $350 right now (not that I'll ever contact people that sell dogs like this). This poor dog is going to end up in a bad home if I don't get him. Apparently, someone called the owner to use this GSD as a potential service dog. He's NOT got that sort of temperament. He's all out working dog. I mean, he wants to be on the K9 unit. He's got traits that in the wrong hands might develop an aggressive dog. This dog NEEDS an EXPERIENCED HOME. Right now, he's all friendly and malleable. Give him good socialization in an experienced home, and he'll do fine. Very humorous character! From what I'm told, he's really good in the house, as in he's not always hyper-energized. He does level down after a run outside. It's evident he will so so so BOND with someone very well. He loves people. He'll be no trouble to rehome either. He would have jumped in my vehicle that day. He was just so happy friendly, having a good time. He's not attached to anybody yet. He's a goofball at the moment. I feel sad for this dog. He's in a crappy home.



Dog 4: 
I've got another one that's a 7-8 month old male that I can check out too. This one is in fact a GSD. It's clear as daylight. This one is with someone that works long hours. I haven't seen the dog in person yet. I do like him in the picture. He may have a shy temperament. Not sure, until I see him but the owner has indicated that this dog is shy about going to new places. This one did in fact from from two non-registered GSD's. The owner has pictures of the parents, and has one of the parents on his property. I bet this guy is the breeder. He told me he has a $100 rehoming fee set just to weed out potentially bad homes. Really, this guy isn't that picky about a future home. He never questioned me about anything. 



I can upload pics of all of them. Just wait....


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't have any advice. They all sound like nice dogs. Looks like you have lots of options and a hard choice to make. You may have to just go with your gut...? Looking forward to pics and to hearing which one you choose.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Pictures here...

Dog 1 This one is registered so I know his history. Great owner! 4 yrs old, neutered. 
Dog 2 This is the 9 month old black one I originally posted here 
Dog 3 This is an 8 month old male GSD.
Dog 4 This is the 15 month old female GSD. She is spayed. She has a wonderful temperament.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

You are using Craigslist and hoping to not find a BYB dog? Reputable breeders don't use Craigslist. Most of what you are looking at I am sure are BYB or rehomed BYB dogs. 
Like I have said before though there is nothing wrong with a BYB dog that is already here and you are trying to get it out of the home it is not wanted in and into a home where it can be loved and cared for. 

I just think you are to focused on details that don't matter. 
Just focus on getting a dog you bond with and can train. The rest is up to fate...


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Options? Holy cow! This is just a few of them! There are too many GSD's out there!!!!! It's actually depressing to me. I can just go to a breeder. I made a mistake of finding dogs already here. Craigslist is Pandora's Box. 
This is not all of them. 
I've found 7 that I want to look at. There's maybe 12 total. I can likely find even more of them. These are usually rehome cases, not directly from BYB's but the dogs likely came from a BYB situation originally. 


Honestly, I like the black one AS IS. He really shouldn't be rehomed to an inexperienced person. Right now he's friendly and malleable, but there's a bit of dominance that in the wrong home could be very bad. At the moment, he's in a bad home already. This dog has access to a creek. I'm just thinking, okay does he have a leptospirosis vaccine? He's able to chew on all sorts of small objects in the house. I'm thinking oh yay, this dog is high potential for an intestinal obstruction if he swallows one of those objects. These people have no idea that surgery for such an incident averages $1,300.00. I highly doubt they could afford even one vet visit. I admit I just want to save him from that dump! The pregnant lady's druggie looking boyfriend wants $400 firm. They're willing to sell him to anyone that has the cash. I could pass on this one, just because I'm reasonable. Sadly, I can't save them all, and I am aware of it. These people that have him are IDIOTS! This is their first GSD. They know zilch nothing. For all I know they need to sell the dog to support a druggie habit. It was that creepy at their house. This one would be a true rescue. I am not kidding. 

The first one is gorgeous! He's a bit aloof. If you want a pretty dog, he's the one. Easy too. He's not for an inexperienced home, no. He is dominant, but for an experienced GSD person, he's a piece of cake. Actually, I do want to take him. I just wanted to rule out a few others I was looking at just in case he's more of a one to two dog type home situation. With him, I could get the girl GSD I found. The one that had the broken pelvis as a puppy. She's like a Golden Retriever temperament. 


There's too many GSD's being bred! Too few experienced homes. It's so sad. 
I shouldn't have looked. 


Oh for the record, one dog on here from a super good home was never on Craigslist. That owner is someone I met local by chance. He would never place his dog on Craigslist. Never. Again, I'm probably going to take this one for certain. I'm the ideal home. He just wants his dog in a safer home with an experienced GSD person. It's dog #1 in the pics. He's pretty gorgeous looking in person. Just aloof, and I'm used to the velcro dogs. Hey, I could go with it, and see what happens. If anything he'd be groomed to perfection at my home. 

The black one needs to get out of that crappy home!!!! 


I wasn't looking through Craigslist to find reputable breeders. Nope, lol. It was a curious error in judgement to take a look there. I know a Craigslist found dog is my risk. I just don't want to pay stupid people money for a dog when I know too much about what's out there. I mean in my area, if I was an idiot, I could get a BYB GSD puppy AKC registered for $350 average. Rescues charge $300 in my area for a GSD that's spayed/neutered, UTD on vaccines, on and on. If I put word out at my local animal shelters, I can get a GSD (sadly they get several!) for an adoption fee of $40-250 Sadly, there are tons of GSD's here. 

I know that a reputable breeder would run $1,000-2,000 and they're well worth it for the health clearances alone. It doesn't eliminate risk. Dogs are mortal. But, it surely does reduce risk on certain genetic disorders. 

I just know I found a cute dog here (the black one) that is in a crappy home and the idiots want $400 which is kind of dumb. If I give them $400 what's to say these people won't start collecting dogs to sell them like this? It was that bad at that house I visited. I just wanted to get outta there (and take the dog!).


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

See, here's yet another Craigslist rehome for a GSD I just found this a second ago. 

This one is AKC registered. Registration is just a tool. It helps you know the history/confirms it is a GSD for most people. 
Note the price is $300 I'd say that's fair. 

Disregard that they can't spell Shepherd??? Many posts will list GSD's as Shepard Uhhhh? Really at least spell it correctly, please. 

Here's the posting --> 
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/d/dandridge-akc-black-german-shepard/6964715458.html


My oh my I could start my own freaking rescue! This is astonishing how many are out there. Actually, this black one is gorgeous to look at, isn't she? Yes.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Great thread. I say get the black one. I think you really want him, want to save him and are up for the challenge of righting all the wrongs. Give them their $400 drug money.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Good luck with whichever you choose, and remember if one doesn’t work out there is always going to be more. As far as the first dog goes and being aloof towards strangers, that is a typical GSD trait. They tend to bond closely to one person or a family and disregard others. That’s not to say he wouldn’t eventually bond with you, but as of now you’re just “another person”.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, which one did you pick? How's it going?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Just pick whichever one you feel best about in your gut! They all seem like great options, just go with your gut, give whichever dog you choose a great life and a ton of love


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Update here....
I have no idea now! 
As for the black one, the owner is really sketchy. Technically it's a couple, and well the lady claims her boyfriend wants $400, after previously telling me she was so concerned about the dog going to a good home, and that I was the best one that contacted her. I left my contact info if they really must rehome the dog. Apparently, the lady's boyfriend may want $800 for the dog. LOL, okay, lol, lol. He's an adorable dog, very malleable right now, and ideal for a rehome since he's not bonded to anybody particular, and quite goofy playful but, what's with these people? They're scamming, and they're quite bad at it. It's so sad for the dog. Obviously, I like this one as is. He could so be ruined in the wrong hands. 

There's another dog that I am looking at (he's in the pic's - he just turned 4 yrs old) that is from a good home, but he's got a dominant aloof temperament. I was considering this one, but I'm also later wanting to get a Labrador Retriever from a breeder. I may want to get either a male or female lab. I don't want to be stuck with having to get a female, if the lab breeder has a male. I'd rather get a male in this case. They're easier to manage. I'm very specific with the lab I am getting. It's a field trial bred type. Really Labs get along with everyone, usually. If I take this particular GSD, he's alright for his owner, but really I think this dog needs to be in a home that will only have opposite sex dogs present. Also he's the type of dog that may be best in a home that doesn't have multiple dogs except one female. He's going to take some work since he's so very aloof. I mean even with his owner, he could care less about people. But he is bonded to his owner. He's also quite bonded to the other GSD at their house which is a female he's known since he arrived there. The owner has since told me that this dog can be overprotective at home, and he can be this way if they're out and about, with him on a leash. However, I didn't see anything too bad at the dog park except that he is in fact, quite domineering but he's not dangerous or unpredictable from what i witnessed. I saw him back off other dogs that were far more aggressive. Still, he likes to dominate other dogs. I know I will get two more dogs, and so I don't know if he'll be the type that welcomes newbies. He's not that social from what I witnessed and he likes to push other dogs around. 

I quite like the female shepherd I found because she's like the black one. She loves people. Playful, not dominant at all. She's practically a Golden Retriever trapped in a German Shepherd's body. She isn't going to be an aggression liability, nothing. Not much to say here. She will fit right in anywhere. Easy. I've got her on my list. Great temperament.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Frisco18, lol, I was about to do it. These people now want $800. I hate these people. Grrrrr! I should plan a dog heist. Stake out their house, and steal the dog from what is a horrible crappy home. These people couldn't afford a lawyer to sue me, or prosecute me. I highly doubt they would call authorities. I'm sure they don't want authorities around at all. Oh great, I'm considering criminal activity (joking people, honestly only joking). But it would be for a good cause. 

$400 isn't much to me. I just wanted to wait this out, because that's not a "rehoming fee", that's a selling price. I would want to take the dog to a vet for a basic check up, like a simple heartworm test at the least, and I would absolutely want to know the dog's vaccine history. No need to over-vaccinate any dog. I wouldn't want to do that, nope. 

My concern is for the dog. If they were serious about getting him into a good home and someone that fits that criteria shows up, okay, great. They're not concerned the least about a good home. They just want cash. 

It's so sad.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I disagree with the comment that they are “from a good home.” A good home doesn’t give up a dog on Craigslist. Focus on whether it’s a good dog for you. Realize a dog being given up or sold at a low price could have behavior problems or poor handling or incorrect training in its background. If the dog was that well trained/behaved/loved the owners would be able to find a good home within their own circle of friends, family or acquaintances. In a way, price doesn’t matter. An inexperienced person doesn’t understand value so they won’t know what to sell the dog for. A higher price actually shows they care more because the dog won’t be going to a fighting situation for $400-800 dollars.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> I disagree with the comment that they are “from a good home.” A good home doesn’t give up a dog on Craigslist. Focus on whether it’s a good dog for you. Realize a dog being given up or sold at a low price could have behavior problems or poor handling or incorrect training in its background. If the dog was that well trained/behaved/loved the owners would be able to find a good home within their own circle of friends, family or acquaintances. In a way, price doesn’t matter. An inexperienced person doesn’t understand value so they won’t know what to sell the dog for. A higher price actually shows they care more because the dog won’t be going to a fighting situation for $400-800 dollars.


Couldn’t agree more with this ^

I was going to rehome 3 out of my 4 because of stupid emotional pain related psychosis and a bad couples counseling session. It took little to no time to find great homes for all 3, one being a total spaz. I would never advertise a dog on Craigslist or Facebook. I see way too many of these free or small rehoming fee dogs turned into bait dogs. Cats and kittens too. It’s not some urban legend, and trust me, it happens way more often than many people think. And the dogs that are posted are usually not housebroken, trained, or UTD on all vaccinations. If they’ve had any at all. 

I’m a massive introvert that hates contact with people. However, I have a great dog network because I come out of hibernation when it comes to animals. So if my cranky, socially inept, often mistakes for crude and rude self can build a dog network up, anyone can. 

Either get off craigslist and find a real dog in need that doesn’t involve crackheads and increasing rehome fees, or save up until you can purchase from a reputable breeder, where you have a much better chance of success health and temperament wise.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

LuvShepherds, 
you're just going to have to take my word here, that these people don't really care that much about the dog. They will give him to the first person with the cash. They don't care what sort of home he goes to at all. They ask zero questions about me, or my home, or my experience. Zip zilch. They haven't a clue about vaccines. This is their first shepherd, so they said to me. This wasn't a nice little place in the country. The place reeked of cigarette smoke, the dog was using the toilet as his water dish, and they were feeding him out of a cardboard box filled with whatever grocery store kibble they got him. They actually contacted me, suggesting I was a great choice. No mention of a "rehoming fee" whatsoever at first. 

On the bright side, they're not doing too bad with him as far as keeping him friendly at this point. But, as far as caring about the dog? I wouldn't remotely say they've priced him at $400 because they care. It's the lady's druggie-sketchy boyfriend. Seriously, beer cans all over the place. I thought I was venturing into a ghetto crime scene but it's a semi-rural area. The lady is pregnant, and believes she can't keep the dog for that reason. 

Maybe my standards are too high? I wouldn't say they care about the dog. But, at least he's living in the house, and they've not gone so far as to put the poor dog outside. I know sadly people will do this. 

Geez, I'm sure if he eats the cat's mouse toys, yay, the poor dog will possibly require that foreign object removed from his intestines. No way they can afford that sort of surgery. I know it's $1300 to start. 

Ahhh, so sad. :-( Yeah, if they were taking good care of the dog, and that's the price? I would let this go. That's not the case here.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Jchrest 

yes, thanks for being blunt. Yeah I know I did a very bad thing by diving into Craigslist in this case. Actually, yes I can go to a breeder. That was my original intention. I've got one in mind that's a long established breeder. Dogs are priced at $1800-2000 with health and temperament in mind. I only look at reputable breeders. None of these that pump out many litters, and all that mess. No way! 

I made an ERROR ERROR ERROR here :-( Really, CL is the last place I'd ever look. It's just a posting site, so anyone can use it. The number of BYB's there. Sad. 

I thought this dog was a true rehome case. Apparently not. Anyways, I just like the dog *as is* and well, if I can get him, I'd keep him. The dog's character is a goof ball nature. But, he is a bit dominant so, he should be with an experienced GSD home. He's not dominant aloof. He just leans more dominant, but he's sociable. Wouldn't be a problem taking him anywhere, I think.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

If I were in your situation and wanted the $400 dog, I would contact the people and tell them I have the money in cash and let them know I am looking at other prospects that I would take if they refuse. Or, me being who I am, I would offer them less than the $400 and see what happens.

The worst that can happen is that they say no. You have nothing to lose. Unfortunately, the dog would be the loser here.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Craigslist pet section is dangerous. I got sucked into it by “just looking” and that’s how I ended up with Rio. I saw a post full of pics of cute puppies and I asked how much “just because” (you see where this is going) and she told me 700 per pup and they had AKC papers. That was out of my range (I’m just looking anyway!) so I respectfully declined. Two weeks later she contacted me back, she still had four pups left on the cusp of turning 10 weeks old. She claimed she was going through a divorce and needed to move them, so she then offered me one for 300 but without papers. I said I had 200 cash and she accepted. Oy! 

I was the only puppy buyer who stayed in contact and gave updates, after almost a year she sent me his paper registration for no extra cost. All this being said I was extremely lucky, I must brag on my boy too what a fantastic sweet thing he is. He’s my first GSD and not the last. 


I’m not advocating against breeders, but there are definitely plenty of great dogs out there from other sources. Not necessarily Craigslist either. Lots of dogs in rescues and shelters too.


Interested to see how your situation pans out and who your new buddy is going to be!


----------



## SeniorGSD (Aug 22, 2019)

A truly and completely dominate dog is a rare thing. I wish people would stop throwing around terms like dominate and aggressive. It’s not only bad for the breed, it’s also horse hockey. Pure dominate, or pure aggressive dogs are a needle in a haystack. There is dominance within a pack of course. There will always be a pecking order. I refuse to buy into the macho/alpha/head pack leader mumbo-jumbo. We are a different species entirely. We are not “pack leaders.” That’s like saying an elephant is the leader of a pack humans because it’s bigger than us and can scare us into submission. We own and train dogs, we don’t take an alpha position in anyway beyond using the term to make some of us feel better. Same with dominate and aggressive. 

Fear aggression is real, and we created it. Look at how great that turned out. If a dog is bullying you, it’s because you created that. Humans have been ruining dogs with changing fads like the alpha roll, pack leader, dog intimidater for years. Then came the only reward positively train of thought. It’s like giving a kid a participation trophy and acting like he got first place. It will eventually come out that the next generation of dogs are all going to be “soft,” and we will either cycle back into the alpha crap, or the one that has always worked: reward for good, correct for bad, and a dog is a dog, not a decoration to carry in your purse or drape with jeweled collars and leashes, or spiked collar and leashes. They don’t care. 

We force social situations on dogs that would never experience that situation without us, then call the dog aggressive, or dominate, or reactive when it doesn’t act like it enjoys the situation you put it in. The old saying “don’t take a bull into a china shop,” doesn’t just mean a clumsy person, it is quite literal. You wouldn’t take a bull and put it in a china shop, because everyone knows what will happen. Yet we ignore the fact that dogs don’t naturally belong in social human situations because they are more malleable then a bull. And then we act surprised when little Joey tries to nip a stranger walking by. 

Off my soap box now. Just a grumpy old man who misses the old days and common sense.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

What do you see to think American gsd, whatever that means. American show lines? No way! Maybe BYB but looks like mainly black and tan working line.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Not a bicolor. Black and tan.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

AlphaHunter said:


> Take a look. You tell me. Does that look like a true GSD?
> The dog evidently has GSD there. It's obvious but I'm not quite sure if this one is likely all GSD, or a mix, if so, with what?
> 
> The dog is 9 months old. Currently 66 pounds (I'm told). Male. Good temperament. Good with kids + other dogs. The owner says that the dog is a GSD and both parents were SD's but not registered. The dog owner is not the breeder.
> ...


Looks like a Working Line full blooded GSD. Structure and markings confirm to GSD standard.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Okay, the owner said they sold him to someone to be a 12 yr old boy's dog. I will tell you that this black and tan dog's temperament is pretty solid so that home might work out unless these people change their mind to return the dog. Where I live, I have a feeling the new home will likely eventually tire of managing a dog, and he might be in need again, so I surely insisted that the original owner of the dog keep my contact info if that happens. Seriously, I'll take him even if they call me back two years later. No problem. I just liked the dog. So now that I know he's out there, I'll take him anytime. 


If they do keep him forever, and it's a good home? Honestly, that's fantastic. That's all I want for any dog. 


I will say that the biggest reason I favored this black and tan dog was his personal character traits. He was goofy fun! 


Now can any of you out there help me find a dog like that black and tan? Sources please? Breeders that have dogs like this one? Where are they? What should I be looking for? Can you post pics of dogs like him please.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

DNA TEST if you really want to know.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

dojoson41, the dog's owner wouldn't even let me take the dog to a vet for a simple check up. I asked if I could have him taken to the vet of their choice. No was the answer. I really just wanted to do a heartworm test and get him looked over once. 

Ha, I'm sure these people being so against me even getting the dog vet checked would have never waited for me to whip out a DNA test kit. I've never tried these kits. Not sure if they really work. I know of dna profiling as an identity marker that you keep on file for your dog's registration. You can identify specific parents that way. 


Really if he wasn't full GSD, I wouldn't have cared. My problem is that these people kept inflating the price they were asking, and they wouldn't give me enough information on his history. 

Now, for fun, anyone out there have a dog like this black and tan one?


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's one more pic of that black and tan. You all would have loved this one in person if you like a playful, goofy dog. I mean do any of you out there have a dog like this one? Quite curious to know. Where did you get the dog, if you have one like this? 

In hindsight, I should have just given them the cash, no questions asked, and hightailed it outta there with this dog. Ahhh!!!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a shame the dog's owners are so flaky. I hope he ended up in a good home. Perhaps he will end up with you yet. There's always a possiblity that the other home won't work out. 

Have you decided against the other dogs on your list? Have you looked at local rescues?--that way the money you spend will go towards good people who are helping dogs in need. 

What part of the country are you in? 

Maybe check out Sequoyah German Shepherds in TN. I don't have any personal experience with them. I encountered their website because they are located near me, and I've heard them recommended on the forum from time to time, so I took note. I posted a link to a picture of a dog that kind of reminds me of the male you liked. Of course, a good breeder will help you pick a puppy based on how well the puppy will fit into your lifestyle, not just on color or appearances. 

https://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/eymi/

https://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/available-pups-dogs/available-dogs/katie/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

AlphaHunter said:


> See, here's yet another Craigslist rehome for a GSD I just found this a second ago.
> 
> This one is AKC registered. Registration is just a tool. It helps you know the history/confirms it is a GSD for most people.
> Note the price is $300 I'd say that's fair.
> ...


It's not always the lister if you are looking in the paper. You can make your ad correctly, and they will "correct" it for you. By the time you see it in print, the whole world thinks you cannot spell your breed.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

He has a kind face. Kind of moot if he’s been sold. I have limited experience with GSD but mine is also a goof ball, mixed lines and sable. I think most are when they’re with their people or otherwise comfortable. Especially boys.


----------



## markhenley (Apr 23, 2018)

The cheapest thing you'll ever do is pay for a GSD dog... unless you're a rotten human being. I just spend a little over 2 years waiting for a puppy from a specific breeder for a specific type of dog, because I knew exactly the lines that I wanted. Since you are looking to get a dog needing to be re-homed, I would say that you need to spend some time with each dog and try and understand the type of personality the dog has. Re-homing a dog is a big deal. You want to make sure it has a positive outcome. 

Don't get in a hurry, and when you find a dog that clicks, then that'll be a win.

I have a rescue GSD (bi-color DDR) and she was a mess when I got her, because she had been abused. She is honestly the sweetest dog in the world. I could put her in a room full of babies and there would be ZERO chance of any harm. ZERO. I cannot tell you how much I love that dog. But it took close to a year to get her squared away. She chewed up so many things, TV remotes, clothes, shoes, etc. But this was because she was trying to feel close to us. Eventually it all went away and she just accepted that we were not going to do what everyone else did, discard her. GSDs are loving creatures who have expectations of the people who take them. It feels like you're looking for a deal. GSDs are not deals, they are sensitive creatures who have expectations of the people who take them. 

Thanks for being a fan. I recommend looking at the different lines and taking the type of GSD that suites your needs. I know I'll get slammed for this, but I like GermanShepherdMan.com (Okay the guy is a little over the top, but he loves the breed) 




Good luck. I love bi-color GSDs, I just can't help it.


----------



## bwingler (Sep 9, 2019)

My GSD looks just like it, Mine is a female that is 15 months old and i got her from a AKC Breeder, He breeds and trains them for police departments.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

AlphaHunter said:


> Okay, the owner said they sold him to someone to be a 12 yr old boy's dog. I will tell you that this black and tan dog's temperament is pretty solid so that home might work out unless these people change their mind to return the dog. Where I live, I have a feeling the new home will likely eventually tire of managing a dog, and he might be in need again, so I surely insisted that the original owner of the dog keep my contact info if that happens. Seriously, I'll take him even if they call me back two years later. No problem. I just liked the dog. So now that I know he's out there, I'll take him anytime.
> 
> 
> If they do keep him forever, and it's a good home? Honestly, that's fantastic. That's all I want for any dog.
> ...



I believe he's actually a Bi-black or bi-colour dog (with tar heels), though technically he's still black and tan/red, he will never become a saddle back, his black will stay where it is for the most part, where say my saddle back puppy, who looks mostly black at the moment eventually only her saddle and some on her face/ears will be black, and her tan will creep over much of her body, lightening up until she's a regular black and tan saddleback.


I REALLY like bi-blacks, personally.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

bwingler, yeah your dog does look like him. If anyone else has this type, keep uploading pics. This is fun. 

Beyond what he looked like, really for me it was his character. That's the part I liked the most. 
He was a huge goofball character. Usually his tongue would hang out either side. This dog would do that usual head tilt expression that a lot of GSD's do. He was so happy to be around people. Would have been a great hiking dog. Quite social. Those two brown dots over the eyes, lol! Hey, his comical side totally got me to forget all of my reasonable anxieties that think of risks to avoid. I caved in like eh, risks be damned! 

Too late now maybe. That owner didn't seriously care where the dog went. I don't think the owner realizes that I'm serious if this dog ever needs a home later in his life, I'll take him. If you were the owner, wouldn't you keep my contact info? It's the best thing ever. You've always got a backup home.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

You’d be surprised how little many people care. I’ve found especially in the south dogs are items, property, rather than beloved family. Most people on my street have their dogs chained up in a yard. But equal amounts do keep their dogs in the house and take care of them. My dogs “breeder” hasn’t heard from a single puppy buyer other than me, and even then I don’t think she’d lose sleep at night if she never heard anything else about any of them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that for some folks, once they make the decision to give up the dog, it is like a divorce of sorts. This is why many do not try to give the dogs back to the breeder. It is cheaper to dump them at a shelter. 

Some folks make their purchase and are then done with the breeder. Others call and want to let you know how their dog is doing. We do really love that. But I respect folks who don't want to do that too. There is always a bit of a risk when you let your little furball go to someone else. You do the best you can do, and hope for the best. If it goes south, you hope you get the dog back.


----------



## bwingler (Sep 9, 2019)

Sheba is goofy at times, whats funny is she keeps all of her toys in one spot in the living room, if you move them she puts them back, she will hide her treats in the couch and get them later. Her best bud is our cat they even eat together. Next monday she goes to the dog trainer for 2 weeks there is 2 habits i am having a hard time breaking her of, one is fear of other dogs regardless of there size and the other is wanting to eat anyone that comes to the house, she is fine with people in public and at camp grounds I am a disabled veteran so I'm limited on what i can do when she goes off and she is a strong dog. Just got to get that portion under control and i feel like i need a professional trainers help, this is the same trainer that we went to for her basic training when i got her. Here is a picture of her and the cat.


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey, Sheba is organized + cat friendly. Two wins there!


----------



## AlphaHunter (Aug 21, 2019)

atomic and seizer, 
ahhhh, I just have selective faith in humanity. Really seeing how poorly people treat their pets makes me want to seek vigilante style justice on the bad people. Oh, like tie outs! They're for temporary purposes, not for a dog to live on a chain. Let's just nab the owner and chain the person up for a few months. Most of these rehome cases I've found have depressed me. I've had friends in vet school that have multiple dogs, little time and disposable cash, but they manage to take care of their dogs while living in an apartment just fine. Yet, I find people claiming they have no time for their dog for all sorts of reasons. I say it's a bunch of b.s. on their part. They've just grown tired of taking care of their dog,sadly. That's terrible. I don't think too highly of people that neglect or dump their dogs. Sometimes a valid rehome happens, but it's quite rare. 

Anyways, countering all the bad, it's been great to see better canine caretakers here on this forum. You all are far more informed than most people.


----------

